# Veggie Soup left out all night?



## kroonkles

I made a veggie soup (vegetables, barley, lentils) and forgot to put it in the refrigerator last night. Should it still be OK, can we keep it, or should we toss it?


----------



## spedel

Toss it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kamilla626

I was going to suggest bringing it to a boil again for a couple minutes, and saving it.


----------



## andreac

I was going to suggest what Kamilla said.


----------



## ASusan

In our house, we would eat it. If I warmed it up, I would be sure to boil first, but DH would just microwave it.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice

I always forget to put stuff away, and I almost always eat it the next day. Put it in the fridge, heat it up. You should be fine. Just veggies right? No seafood or meat? I'm reckless and like to live dangerously, though!







:


----------



## mama2kds

We're guilty of it as well. I just bring it to a boil first, then eat it.


----------



## joybird

When I lived in Ireland, everyone I knew left their soup out on the stove in the pot, sometimes for a couple days. I wouldn't worry about that at all.


----------



## runes

i would just bring it to a boil then eat it. i saw my japanese grandmother leave soup in a pot on the stove for several days, she would just heat it up and bring to a boil before serving it. not that i would personally do this over several days







, but overnight is fine and i've done this many a time.


----------



## UUMom

Eat. My MIL who had no refrideration until she moved to the sates as an old person, never put soup in a fridge...since they had no such thng! It's fine.


----------



## astrophe27

I'm of the "when in doubt, throw it out" school of thinking.

I know it is a drag to have lost the cost of the soup making, but losing that is cheaper than a visit to ER for food poisoning.

Blender it and feed it to your yard.

A.


----------



## UUMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astrophe27* 
I'm of the "when in doubt, throw it out" school of thinking.

I know it is a drag to have lost the cost of the soup making, but losing that is cheaper than a visit to ER for food poisoning.

Blender it and feed it to your yard.

A.

I'd agree... if this advice made sense.

Throwing away perfectly perfect food is very American, and I don't hold with that sort of attitude.

Unless it was 120 egrees in your house overnight, it's finer than fine.


----------



## melissel

Hmm, I wouldn't. I did exactly that once, and we went to have it for lunch the next day. It was clearly very off--it tasted kind of fermented. I'm pretty flexible about how long food hangs around, but that totally freaked me out.


----------



## wife&mommy

So, what did you end up doing?


----------



## Missinnyc

I don't see what could be dangerous- if it's all veggies, broth, water, etc. Even if it was spoiled, you'd be able to taste it, I think.


----------



## Mihelinka

my motto as well

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astrophe27* 
I'm of the "when in doubt, throw it out" school of thinking.

I know it is a drag to have lost the cost of the soup making, but losing that is cheaper than a visit to ER for food poisoning.

Blender it and feed it to your yard.

A.


----------



## desertpenguin

i would boil it. if it tasted or smelled off, then i would throw it out. if not, i would enjoy it and try to remember to put it in the fridge after i was done.


----------



## loriforeman

after 30 minutes of being left out at less than 140 degrees, bacteria begins to grow.

however...take it to ABOVE 165 degrees for a few minutes, and all of that bacteria should die.


----------



## beanma

i'd boil it long and hard and eat it if it tasted good. i think botulism is killed after boiling for 20 minutes so i might go for that. if there was meat in it i wouldn't take the chance, but for veggies i think it would be fine.


----------



## kroonkles

Interesting tangent this thread has taken...

Well, I boiled it a lot and ate it yesterday for lunch. I'm still here and still OK I think.


----------



## UUMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kroonkles* 
Interesting tangent this thread has taken...

Well, I boiled it a lot and ate it yesterday for lunch. I'm still here and still OK I think.









You go, girl!


----------

